# Terminology



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I'm fairly new both to making a proper coffee and to this forum. I struggle sometimes with the terminology used on here, is there anywhere on here that would pull terms used together? For example 8gm in 25gm out in 25secs. Starting from a knowledge point of close to zero it took me a while to decipher this. A great place to start would be to take the process of producing a decent coffee from bean to cup explaining in detail how this should be achieved. I know this is only a base line start point, but once the fundamentals were understood properly you could then vary the process to suit your own taste, but unless you knew where to start you'll be knitting with fog! Thoughts?


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know if a glossary would help or just going after the fundamentals is better. The more the fundamentals are clearer the easier the reading becomes.

How-to's in home-barista forum http://www.home-barista.com/howtos.html Although not how I learned but looks like a good starting point.

Also http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?22-Coffee-Wiki

A glossary but not complete I think: http://www.coffeereview.com/coffee-glossary/


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the links it's appreciated. There's loads of information on here but sometimes you just get a bit lost! The information at the links is really good.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Think everyone's pretty much same when first reading posts of experienced people ,however it does make sense after a bit.

Dont get too bogged down with it all and never think anything is a daft question ,some of the best and most helpful people you will find on here all with vast knowledge and attitudes that nurture .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ask away because someone else (probably me) won't know the answer too - so you'll be helping!


----------

